# OCD Main Humidor Organization



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

Is anyone else a bit obsessive about how they keep the top tray of their humidor? Personally, I like to try and keep it pretty to make me go "Ooooh" whenever I open it...

...We'll see how long it lasts... :cb


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

showoff :tg 










looks great, wish I could be that organized.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

n3uka said:


> showoff :tg
> looks great, wish I could be that organized.


It was my lunchtime project...reorganizing...
Like I said...I hope I can keep it purrrty for a while...


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

IDK about you guys, but i try my best to hide all my really good singles that way i don't look in and say Ohh ill have this! but i do keep the shelf very organized.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mine's packed way too tightly to keep it organized like that. It's also much smaller, though. For that reason, I only keep one or two of each smoke in that, and the rest of the box goes in the cooler for aging.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

It drives me nuts!! :ss


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I reorganized this morning...


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

burninator said:


> Mine's packed way too tightly to keep it organized like that. It's also much smaller, though. For that reason, I only keep one or two of each smoke in that, and the rest of the box goes in the cooler for aging.


That's kind of what I have going on as well 
-Humi top: ISOM's from the cooler that I can smoke 
-Humi bottom: All my loose NC's
-Cooler: All the boxes/cabs of ISOM's for aging, plus my special NC's and other loose CC's.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

My fridgeadors are not conducive to such pretty displays, but the Aristocrat is perhaps only a month or so away...

That said, I have so many singles, twofers and threefers from trades, PIFs/wishes, and box splits that even when I have that really nice--and much larger--singles shelf, it's probably not gonna look that pretty for a while. Likely it would require me to refrain from tradin' and PIFfin', and that' ain't gonna happen any time soon...it's too much fun. :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

My top drawer will hold like 300 or something singles, but I hardly EVER organize it at all.. it would just take too much damn work. I spend my time organizing the boxes to look pretty through the glass but that's about it.

However I used to keep the top drawer pretty... just not so much anymore


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd genuinely love to, but have too many different Marcas/vitolae to do so in the space I have. I have them all laid out neatly so I can see each different cigar, but after that it's best effort.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> My top drawer will hold like 300 or something singles, but I hardly EVER organize it at all.. it would just take too much damn work. I spend my time organizing the boxes to look pretty through the glass but that's about it.
> 
> However I used to keep the top drawer pretty... just not so much anymore


Ooh...that is pretty...where did you get the tubes for storing, btw?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I actually just inspected the entire collection this morning. After seeing all the beetle posts recently, I figured it would be best.

I am more than OCD when it comes to organization of the collection. I try to keep one section where I can through misc. singles, otherwise I would go completely crazy.

Here are some of my humidors. These pictures are a little old, stuff is now a little better organized. 



















While herfing with Davis, (dyj48) I accidently cracked one of his cigars while looking through one of his desktops as it was a little too full. As you can imagine, I felt pretty bad (thankfully it was a cigar I have him). When I got home, I decided to give him a spare humidor I got from Holts, that way he had a place to store the "premiums" (opusX, anejos) away from the rest of the stuff he had picked up. :r I figured he could use a little extra room so stuff wouldn't get crushed.

[edit] - I just noticed this was in the habanos only lounge.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I in the same boat as audio1der. Too many different cigars to effectively arrange them. 

I do keep the Cuban's separated from the NCs, it's a challenge because the Cuban's keep trying to nationalize the NC space.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

my top shelf is what i can smoke, the bottom area is for aging.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I gave up a LONG time ago on keeping things organized! All that is organized are my boxes...because they have to be! Space is of the essence.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I gave up a LONG time ago on keeping things organized! All that is organized are my boxes...because they have to be! Space is of the essence.


Same here! I'm stuffing 'em in, as best I can.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish i was so stuffed that i couldn't organize. Not yet anyway. The upper left 
corner is empty for some incoming


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

wij said:


> I do keep the Cuban's separated from the NCs


That's assumed! LOL
Not because they're better, but I have enough room to dedicate a couple of boxes for NC singles and I don't let it get past that. My singles trays are for Cubans only. They really each deserve their own space. Besides, my CC singles are some of my most prized, and will NOT tolerate laying beside some of the crap NC's I've bought in the past.
I'm trying to smoke through my NC singles to make room for more CC's now :mn Ahh, what a slope.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I wish i was so stuffed that i couldn't organize. Not yet anyway. The upper left
> corner is empty for some incoming


That is beautiful... :dr

I think I need to post pics of my wine fridgador to defend my manhood now...


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I had to go for the "Who cares" option.

The top tray (Death Row) of my main humi contains things I plan on smoking soon, things I plan on smoking but not necessarily soon, things I thought I was probably going to smoke at some point but have lost interest in, things I couldn't make up my mind whether to smoke or submit to Ripley's, and things I can't remember why in hell I put them there in the first place. 

But compared to the overflow humidor (Pandoras Box), it's extremely well organized!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Pete said:


> Ooh...that is pretty...*where did you get the tubes for storing*, btw?


:tpd:

Just got a small end table cabinet today.
It has 3 small trays. Hoping I can keep it
organized better than my coolers.

Keep the pics coming.
They are great motivation :dr


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Wait a minute, aren't those cigars illegal?!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

You're setup is lookn pretty good there, Pete.

I'm pretty meticulous about organization.
I even cello the non-cello'd cigars to maintain uniformity..
(plus to prevent damaged wrappers).
:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Singles are bunched by brand and fit in however they fit.

Boxes are the same way. Kinda like playing Tetris.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

some nice looking sticks in this thread :tu


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

God I love 'good pic' threads. 

I'd go with the uber-organized if I didn't have SO MANY DARN SINGLES in my humis!!!

Mine is fairly organized... but between a coolerdor and two desktops in two locations, one can only do so much.

Coolerdor pic, a bit dated at this point... (Gurkhas are all unwrapped by this point... and there are changes in inventory, but that's the general organization.)


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Top shelf is for gifted, smokes! AWW, but the second shelf is for the gerbils away from prying eyes and neat! The top shelf is mine all mine, the second on ocassion for myself and maybe a friend or 2 and the bunker below is more of an everyday smoke when my smaller humi is getting weak this is what I raid!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I used to try and sort out all my single "top-notch" premiums on my show off shelf (top shelf), but now I just put them away in a spare box for aging purposes.
If I have any other nice stuff ex: vsg, CC's, or any other high end NC's, I'll leave them in their boxes and stack them in the cooler. I also put all the cigar that I've bought in my cooler and the bombs and gifts go in my humi.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

This thread has brought forth some good pictures... I feel the need to keep posting cigar pron now... 

Now I really want to see some collections that make mine look like a small child's! Bring on the pics!!! 

(I can't wait until it gets fuller...I wanna play Tetris!!!)


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Mo, calling Mo, Mo where are you? Mo cleanup needed on aisle. . . :r :r 


Just giving you a hard time, very nice collection you've got there. :tu :ss


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

montecristo#2 said:


> Mo, calling Mo, Mo where are you? Mo cleanup needed on aisle. . . :r :r
> 
> Just giving you a hard time, very nice collection you've got there.


It's a meager one... I KNOW that some of the gorillas on here have some monster ones... I'd love to see some pics... :dr

It gives me encouragement down the slope; something to strive for, if you will... :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

All this pron has me drooling......:dr my top shelf is mainly gerbils and the hamsters live in the basement. Need to do some gerbil hunting soon.............:gn


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice pron! :dr I am a horrible tetris player.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Pete said:


> It's a meager one... I KNOW that some of the gorillas on here have some monster ones... I'd love to see some pics... :dr
> 
> It gives me encouragement down the slope; something to strive for, if you will... :ss


Nice collection! :tu


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's my modest collection. I try to keep it organized. I think I need to restock soon.










CBF:w


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

What a bunch of show-offs :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

You caught me, I'm anal. My cooler doesn't look nearly as nice though. Right now stuff is just willy nilly in it because I've got a bunch of bombs waiting to go out. 

I have artfully hidden some sticks that I have singles of underneath to give it a more uniform look, including a bomb I recently received from Smokin5.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Here are both (CC) singles drawers as organized as they get, as well as the tetris that is my humi.:ss
Bottom singles drawer holds custom rolls, Regional releases and limited editions, top holds rest of CC singles.


----------

